
Show HN: Command Line Résumé - bbody
https://cmd-resume.bbody.io/
======
bbody
OP here, CMD Résumé was something I created to make my job applications stand
out when I was just starting professional work and seeing jQuery Terminal
([https://terminal.jcubic.pl/](https://terminal.jcubic.pl/)). Despite a few
"that's neat" from people, I don't think it really helped but over the year I
have used it as a playground to try out technologies.

Github: [https://github.com/bbody/CMD-Resume](https://github.com/bbody/CMD-
Resume)

~~~
SimonDorfman
The pdf command printed a Wikipedia link to the resume page. Are you making a
joke (that I’m not getting)? Or is this a bug?

~~~
bbody
I didn't know where to point it, so I just used the Wikipedia page as a
placeholder. I created a PDF and am adding it in now :)

------
jokab
Sure let the recruiters and prospected employers do some work to get to your
data.

~~~
bbody
Good point, I did think of having a command that essentially output everything
in one hit.

------
ricc
This is a very eerie coincidence... Last week, I started to put up my own
website[0], which I intend to initially serve as my online resume (after many
years of relying on LinkedIn), and then later on to host my writings/blogs.
This CLI/console mode was one of the ideas I had but later decided to defer it
because it will take time from my other priorities. But now, thanks to your
work, I won't need to spend so much time for it. Thank you for sharing this!

[0] [https://ric.dev](https://ric.dev)

~~~
bbody
I am glad you found this useful! The resume is based on JSON Resume[0] which
has a nifty tool which lets you generate from your LinkedIn profile [1]. Hope
this helps!

[0] [https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/) [1]
[https://jmperezperez.com/linkedin-to-json-
resume/](https://jmperezperez.com/linkedin-to-json-resume/)

------
betterburnout
As a non-programmer, I’d like also very much to see something like that
applied to some kind of personal Wikipedia.

~~~
bbody
What kind of things would you have it provide?

------
Jemm
Your page does not summon the on screen keyboard in iPadOS.

~~~
bbody
Thanks for the feedback, unfortunately it isn’t overly mobile friendly but I
didn’t realise it didn’t work at all on iPadOS.

------
darkhorn
Alternative is the finger command in Unix like systems and CMD.

~~~
bbody
Not sure I follow sorry.

~~~
darkhorn
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_protocol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finger_protocol)

~~~
bbody
I know the command just not sure what your suggestion is sorry

------
enjoyyourlife
The PDF command returns a Wikipedia link

~~~
bbody
Placeholder link, fixing :)

